# Hip Dysplasia Supplements



## TimP73 (Nov 28, 2010)

I previously posted a thread how my Lab/Sharpei Mix Rescue of 11months had the yeast in both ears as well as Severe Hip Dysplasia...I found that Nature's Variety Raw Instinct Chicken being Grain & Gluten free has improved his digestive & Ears' health overnite(It's been 7days)...He's 3 shots in on Adequan, 2nd hydrotherapy is this Saturday & now supplements?...anyone ever hear of "Myristin® Hip and Joint Formula" from EHP products??? also the original founders of Shark Cartilige Supplements known as SEAGate make a canine formula as well...

I also read if dogs have arthritis they can acquire gout like spurs from Beef, Lamb Rabbit & Game type protein


----------



## cast71 (Sep 16, 2010)

I use 2 tablespoons of Raw apple cider vinegar and 1 tablespoon of extra virgin coconut oil mixed into my dogs food everyday. My friends lab was having hip problems and wouldn't get up. He had to get arthritis medicine from the vet. If he stopped the meds, she started to yelp and wouldn't get up. After taking the ACV and VCO, she's running around and on no more meds. My dog hurt his shoulder and within days was up and running again. Hope your dog feels ok:smile:


----------

